# New design RS style rear diffuser and version #2 side skirts carbon!!!



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

*(installed) New design RS style rear diffuser and version #2 side skirts carbon!!!*

These are the new parts I just finished, please PM me for interest and questions.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nicely done.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

They look great. Would love to see them installed/price list.


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

tateltot said:


> They look great. Would love to see them installed/price list.


+1


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

Same


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes please, installed and pricing.


----------



## Scb67 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes....pics and pricing please


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: Also would like a price...


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

Price please?


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

I just received the rear diffuser and the side skirts will be in next week.

Everything will go on next week, as I am going up to the lake house for New Years.

Happy new year everyone.

I will also post pricing, please keep in mind these are very big boxes AND is not cheap to ship. I will some day be buying in bulk and shipping from NJ so the pricing will be better.

The side skirts are going to run at least $420 shipped and the rear diffuser I would imagine close to the same. I MAKE nothing on these and passing along savings. 

The mirror caps are $250 shipped both side assist and non side assist. I have sold 3-sets of caps, 2-diffusers, 2-front lips versions #1 and #2. The mirror caps are identical to the Audi part that sells for $699 & $399 respectively. The ones on eBay for $299/$200 are *Not* the same quality I* deal direct* with the factory that makes *all* these parts (*and I mean all, there is one factory in China and we work with them for my day job and I have direct one to one contact with the owner)*. I use genuine Audi caps that are wrapped in Carbon and then clear coated twice over.

I also have a set of side skirts versions #1 that I am selling for $250 shipped this is an amazing deal being I paid $500 for this set.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Side skirts are now here LOL! Just arrived.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The diffuser looks nice, but is there aftermarket big oval dual exhaust like the RS3?


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

Will all this fit on a A3, non s-line, or are these for only s-line, and S3's?


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

S-Line and S3 models, the body work on the A3 is different.

The side skirts may fit on the A3, but the front and rear no.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

After looking pretty closely at these parts (only at pictures, don't have physical parts to check), it seems like the rear diffuser would fit, but pretty sure there is no way to get the front to work at least not without installing a s-line front bumper cover...

Here is the rear bumper from the factory...

https://parts.audiusa.com/parts/2015/Audi/A3%20Quattro/Premium%20Plus?siteid=16&vehicleid=419181&diagram=1312975&diagramCallOut=12


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

2011boostd said:


> I just received the rear diffuser and the side skirts will be in next week.
> 
> Everything will go on next week, as I am going up to the lake house for New Years.
> 
> ...


Hey mate
I messaged you and would like one of these...let me know how we move forward with things? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

fiddypassat said:


> After looking pretty closely at these parts (only at pictures, don't have physical parts to check), it seems like the rear diffuser would fit, but pretty sure there is no way to get the front to work at least not without installing a s-line front bumper cover...
> 
> Here is the rear bumper from the factory...
> 
> https://parts.audiusa.com/parts/2015/Audi/A3%20Quattro/Premium%20Plus?siteid=16&vehicleid=419181&diagram=1312975&diagramCallOut=12


Do you have one of these for the uk cars? 

This will be very handy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

replied to PM


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

I just replied back stating the RS3 one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

bump


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

I am lost...bump?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

so riced out lmao


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Riced out huh, LMAO to each there own. All comments welcome, but doesn't effect me either way.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

*New pricing*

New pricing guys and all parts are now available in FRP. I can get you the best pricing hands down and I also make sure all parts are shipped correctly and I have a direct line with supplier.

PM me and I will help you out with whatever you need!


----------



## LDboy (Jul 30, 2015)

I really like this so MUCH!!! But I owned an A3  wish I can install the front one


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

2011boostd said:


> These are the new parts I just finished, please PM me for interest and questions.


Your mailbox is full so I can't send you a private message until you free up space...just wanted to know what the new price is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

Have you thought about having a rear diffuser made for dual tips?


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't understand? They all fit dual tips


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

2011boostd said:


> I don't understand? They all fit dual tips


Yes it will fit but it will also leave a large gap since it was designed for the quad tip


----------



## gaogi (Dec 17, 2010)

2011boostd said:


> These are the new parts I just finished, please PM me for interest and questions.


Have you thought about making a front lip without the small fin on the side? I like the cleaner look, like the one FarEast makes. If you can make one that carries the profile across the side without the fins, I'd be all over it!


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Working on a wingless lip now going to China in March to take a look at the first mold.

Sorry to the other person about the dual tips I understand now and to be honest no, because not all A3's come that way.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Any info on that roof spoiler?


----------



## atenzany62 (Jan 30, 2016)

a same design front lip without the winglets in carbon fiber would look good! keep us posted


----------

